# Initiating sex



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

What are some fun, playful, loving, and/or romantic ways that you initiate sex? 

My husband has a "go to" move he uses and I'm looking for ideas on things he can do to switch things up.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Beer bongs.


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

I was thinking about starting this thread earlier to get some ideas for variety. Weird. 

I will usually just start with some kissing and touching. Or if I'm giving her a back rub, I will sit on her legs just below her butt and as I go up to her shoulders my erection might happen to press against her butt.

And that's about all I got. See why this thread was on my mind today?


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Anonymous07 said:


> What are some fun, playful, loving, and/or romantic ways that you initiate sex?
> 
> My husband has a "go to" move he uses and I'm looking for ideas on things he can do to switch things up.


Things you'll need:

1. A bucket (not spray can) of whipped cream.
2. One or two midgets.
3. A riding crop, preferably vintage.
4. A spool of 7x19 galvanized aircraft cable

Shall I continue, or can you figure out the rest on your own?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

"Take that off!" 


My favorite is when he rubs and massages my back, butt and legs. Nothing relaxes me better and I am so in the mood before he is anywhere near done.


----------



## doobie (Apr 15, 2014)

On the odd occasions that we have sex, my husband initiates by grabbing my crotch - guys, don't do this, going straight for the money is a total turnoff.


----------



## Fighting For Happiness (Mar 9, 2015)

Think of your 5 senses and expand these lists 

Verbals / Sound

1. Text "please come phuck me now please"
2. Ask "have you been naughty?"
3. Whisper anything in a sultry voice such as "Hey ice cream man can I have a lick?"

Smells

1. Walk up to him and spray your perfume on his jeans and then inhale

Taste

1. Put whipped cream on your tongue and walk up and french kiss
2. Put chocolate or meatloaf on your finger and stick in his mouth (kidding LOL) 

Visual 

1. Lift up your skirt and show him your back side
2. Sexy dance 
3. Sexy walk 

Touch

1. Rub whatever

If this is a contest. I just won. LOL


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Usually a gentle massage works pretty well. I start w/ her back, and then slowly move to her hips, then her butt, then... well, you know.

Her mild protests about being tired, needing sleep, or whatever usually melt into soft whimpers within about 30-60 seconds of getting to her butt.

:smthumbup:


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

I'll walk into the bedroom and she's wearing one of those "outfits".

Sometimes she'll be holding a vibrator in one hand.

And she'll be smiling.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Hmm. It doesn't take much. Usually it's pretty spontaneous by one of us, and usually direct. "You're over-dressed." "Meet me in the bedroom." "Shall we?" Or we're just fondling each other while watching TV or reading, and at some point a look is all it takes.


----------



## Hailey2009 (Oct 27, 2012)

Don't judge, lol -- but if I bake chocolate chip cookies late at night, we almost always end up having sex. Think it's the gooey chocolate stuck to my lips and chin that he feels the need to kiss clean. 

I also think eating is sensual, so gets the mind moving in the right direction.


----------



## Adeline (Jan 24, 2014)

walk out wearing heels and nothing else


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I think A07 was referring to ways her H might initiate sex that would possible turn her on and be less predictable, methodical...and thus boring.

Candle, music and dance...honestly if a man waits until you're in bed before he lets you know he wants sex... It's a bit late. He should be letting you know through out the day he wants your body.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

What about you intiating? Do you make him do it all the time?


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Candle, music and dance...honestly if a man waits until you're in bed before he lets you know he wants sex... It's a bit late. He should be letting you know through out the day he wants your body.


:iagree: :iagree:

YES!!!!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

jb02157 said:


> What about you intiating? Do you make him do it all the time?


This is one of those chicken/egg kind of thing.

If a husband's sex initiation is boring, predictable, weak and decidedly unsexy, AND his wife doesn't have a VERY strong sex drive he is doing more harm than good by initiating sex in an off putting way and then expecting her to initiate sex instead.

It's hard to want to have sex with someone you no longer think of as sexy, particularly if your sex drive has gone underground.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> I think A07 was referring to ways her H might initiate sex that would possible turn her on and be less predictable, methodical...and thus boring.
> 
> Candle, music and dance...honestly if a man waits until you're in bed before he lets you know he wants sex... It's a bit late. *He should be letting you know through out the day he wants your body.*


I do that as well. Yesterday was the perfect example. End result was a text sent about 10 minutes after she got out of the bath...

"I'm waiting."

:smthumbup:


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

This may be a bit lame, but lately I've been initiating for the next day. In a house with 3 kids, one being handicapped and lot's of stressors, it's sometimes good that I get my wifes mind on sex as early in the game as possible. This way we can both prepare ahead of time and KNOW what is going to happen in 24 hours.
I'll simply say, "honey "let's have sex tomorrow."

I know that's not very alpha and all, but it works for us. My wife is very reactive and really only gets turned on about 5 minutes into foreplay, no matter what I do or say ahead of time. At 52 years of age, I think I need lead time too. Anticipation 24 hours ahead of time, can slowly get our motors running.

I guess we're just friggen old


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Cletus said:


> Things you'll need:
> 
> 1. A bucket (not spray can) of whipped cream.
> 2. One or two midgets.
> ...


No, I'm dumb. Maybe some detailed instructions? Can we download 'how to' sheet?


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

doobie said:


> On the odd occasions that we have sex, my husband initiates by grabbing my crotch - guys, don't do this, going straight for the money is a total turnoff.


unless it's the other way around and she grabs yours


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> I think A07 was referring to ways her H might initiate sex that would possible turn her on and be less predictable, methodical...and thus boring.
> 
> Candle, music and dance...honestly if a man waits until you're in bed before he lets you know he wants sex... It's a bit late. He should be letting you know through out the day he wants your body.


Yes, looking for what my husband can do, not me. His go to move isn't really a turn on, so I'd like to figure out something else he can do. 



jb02157 said:


> What about you intiating? Do you make him do it all the time?


I prefer not to initiate because I get tired of being turned down. It's easier to give him ideas of initiating, so he can start things.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I've been thinking about ways for a man to initiate sex that are sexy

1. Candles, music and dancing. In the bedroom before bed. Put her in a dip and slowly lick and kiss her neck. Yummmm!

2. Sexting through out the day. "Guess what I'm thinking about doing to your sweet body later tonight?"

3. Sending her up to bed to bathe and relax and be ready for you. You take care of dishes or kids or whatever...

4 do the bedtime chores alongside her. Be present and with her when the kids are put to bed. Be present and with her when the kitchen is cleaned up. Skip the TV and instead sit and talk and remember some funny dates you two had, admit something to her you've never admitted before (not a good time to say you prefer blondes though)

5. Tell you kids how pretty their mommy is. Tell your kids how much you love their mommy and let your kids know that you will defend and protect their mommy even from unruly children! Tell them to cover their eyes so you can give their mommy a big kiss!


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> I've been thinking about ways for a man to initiate sex that are sexy
> 
> 1. Candles, music and dancing. In the bedroom before bed. Put her in a dip and slowly lick and kiss her neck. Yummmm!
> 
> ...


Our nightly routine feels pretty stuck(when I'm not working), that I'll bathe and put our son to bed, while he does dishes and cleans up dinner(occasionally we switch with who does what). Then we have our time together after our son is in bed. We do always kiss in front of our son. He did that this morning, as I made smoothies for all of us before he left for work. Our son's reaction is funny, as he has a weird look on his face and laughs. Then pouts his lips because he wants me to kiss him, too. He'll be 2 this summer.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Me talking about my privates gets my gf worked up. Talking about hers works almost as well. Talking about both at the same time is a guarantee. We have quite a primal sex life.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Anonymous07 said:


> Our nightly routine feels pretty stuck(when I'm not working), that I'll bathe and put our son to bed, while he does dishes and cleans up dinner(occasionally we switch with who does what). Then we have our time together after our son is in bed. We do always kiss in front of our son. He did that this morning, as I made smoothies for all of us before he left for work. Our son's reaction is funny, as he has a weird look on his face and laughs. Then pouts his lips because he wants me to kiss him, too. He'll be 2 this summer.


That's adorable!


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Anonymous07 said:


> What are some fun, playful, loving, and/or romantic ways that you initiate sex? ....



What seems to work best for me is make sure we are emotionally connected. Then before bed spend time talking to make sure she is connected. After a few minutes of talking while watching TV, put her feet on my lap, and start massaging them. Then when we go upstairs for bed, backrub. That usually produces a relaxed wife, who has cast off the cares and worries of the world, who feels loved and ready for love.

YMMV Good luck.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you for the ideas. 

I tried googling for more, but basically all of what I got were ways for women to initiate sex with their husbands. That's not what I'm looking for, so please keep the ideas coming if you have more.


----------



## doobie (Apr 15, 2014)

jorgegene said:


> unless it's the other way around and she grabs yours


With past partners I've tended to initiate in lots of different ways depending on mood, circumstance, etc. A little bit of dirty dancing round the kitchen is usually a good way, as is getting into the bath and then calling my partner to bring me a smoke. The last time I tried to initiate with my husband was on his last birthday. We'd had a night out so when we got back, he got into bed and I sneaked into the bathroom and donned a fishnet bodystocking I'd bought specially for the occasion. I walked into the bedroom and he smiled so I got onto the bed and started crawling up him, kissing him all over along the way. By the time I'd got to the top he was asleep! Our sex life has gone downhill since then - I no longer initiate as I don't want sex with him.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

'Honey (while massaging her shoulders).....I'm beginning to feel a bit horny doing this to you....'

'Why is it (as she rolls away) that whenever you massage me you get horny? You have sex on the brain. You always spoil things. Pervert'.


----------



## Gob Bluth (Jul 12, 2010)

For us, it is a combination of a few things:

1. Kindness 
2. Massage (especially foot)
3. Tickle fights - when we get silly on the couch, we both know what's about to take place upstairs.


----------



## doobie (Apr 15, 2014)

Gob Bluth said:


> For us, it is a combination of a few things:
> 
> 1. Kindness
> 2. Massage (especially foot)
> 3. Tickle fights - when we get silly on the couch, we both know what's about to take place upstairs.


Being tickled (with the right amount of pressure) is a huge turn on for me  - I love it.

As for foot massage, my previous partner had a foot fetish. He would get a bowl of water, wash and dry my feet and then massage them - talk about a mindblowing turn on. I could actually turn him on in front of a room full of people by just rotating my ankles and displaying my feet. Nobody else knew but we would give each other that look, with me silently laughing at him, knowing how turned on he was just from the thought of my feet.


----------



## Gob Bluth (Jul 12, 2010)

doobie said:


> Being tickled (with the right amount of pressure) is a huge turn on for me  - I love it.
> 
> As for foot massage, my previous partner had a foot fetish. He would get a bowl of water, wash and dry my feet and then massage them - talk about a mindblowing turn on. I could actually turn him on in front of a room full of people by just rotating my ankles and displaying my feet. Nobody else knew but we would give each other that look, with me silently laughing at him, knowing how turned on he was just from the thought of my feet.



I'm curious - for you - what is the right amount of pressure for tickling? I ask because it is always a fine line in our play.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

askari said:


> 'Honey (while massaging her shoulders).....I'm beginning to feel a bit horny doing this to you....'
> 
> 'Why is it (as she rolls away) that whenever you massage me you get horny? You have sex on the brain. You always spoil things. Pervert'.


Ugh Askari, I'm going to throw a big party when you finally leaver her!


----------



## doobie (Apr 15, 2014)

Gob Bluth said:


> I'm curious - for you - what is the right amount of pressure for tickling? I ask because it is always a fine line in our play.


A really light touch does it for me (although I need a little more pressure on the feet because they're so sensitive). Hard to describe the touch really, but gentler is always better. My H is never gentle and sex usually hurts - in fact, even when he tickles me, it's more like it hurts than is a turn on. However, I had a partner years ago that would just tickle me when he felt horny as he knew it would do the trick every time. Also, the pressure differs depending on which part of the body is being tickled - waist, knees, sides, etc need a bit of a squeeze, whereas insides of elbows and backs of knees, hands, etc - just a very light touch will do it.

Actually, now I think of it my husband doesn't even know that tickling turns me on - he doesn't have a clue what does and doesn't turn me on. He just touches me in the way he likes to be touched (hard pressure) which is a total turn off. When I touch him, I find it really difficult to do what he wants me to do to turn him on as I feel it would just be abusive. I know that if I did those things to any of my previous partners it would hurt them (slapping or doing chinese burns on his d**k) - I just find that so difficult to do. I think my husband is more into pain (his or mine) than anything else - sad really when there's so much pleasure out there to be had (OMG I'm drunk).


----------



## Gob Bluth (Jul 12, 2010)

doobie said:


> A really light touch does it for me (although I need a little more pressure on the feet because they're so sensitive). Hard to describe the touch really, but gentler is always better. My H is never gentle and sex usually hurts - in fact, even when he tickles me, it's more like it hurts than is a turn on. However, I had a partner years ago that would just tickle me when he felt horny as he knew it would do the trick every time. Also, the pressure differs depending on which part of the body is being tickled - waist, knees, sides, etc need a bit of a squeeze, whereas insides of elbows and backs of knees, hands, etc - just a very light touch will do it.
> 
> Actually, now I think of it my husband doesn't even know that tickling turns me on - he doesn't have a clue what does and doesn't turn me on. He just touches me in the way he likes to be touched (hard pressure) which is a total turn off. When I touch him, I find it really difficult to do what he wants me to do to turn him on as I feel it would just be abusive. I know that if I did those things to any of my previous partners it would hurt them (slapping or doing chinese burns on his d**k) - I just find that so difficult to do. I think my husband is more into pain (his or mine) than anything else - sad really when there's so much pleasure out there to be had (OMG I'm drunk).



Thanks for the additional information. I was mostly curious if you were more playful or intentional in your tickling. My wife likes the light touch and I prefer it a little harder. So sometimes are wires get crossed but it is all good.

If your husband is more into pain, do you incorporate any tying up in your play?


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

My gf on occasion will say, damn I need a spank. Pretty much gets my blood flowing every time


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

Anon Pink said:


> I've been thinking about ways for a man to initiate sex that are sexy
> 
> 1. Candles, music and dancing. In the bedroom before bed. Put her in a dip and slowly lick and kiss her neck. Yummmm!
> 
> ...


3,4,5 are SOP. Those may make your partner more amicable to sex but I don't see that as initiating. At least in my house.


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

Last move was to bring some wine up while she showered. Turned on spotify to my "bedtime" playlist. Had her sit on a chair while I sat on the ottoman in from of it and gave her a foot massage which turned into a leg massage and then to a thigh massage.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

intheory said:


> Anon07,
> 
> When you get some suggestions you like; are you comfortable telling your H to do those things; or would that feel strange?
> 
> ...


I think this is about right. It is hard to get a partner who doesn't seem to get it or is stuck in a rut or otherwise unable/unwilling to change things up to try something new.

It sounds as if communication is a key problem for the OP in this situation. A standard method is to ask/discover what things he likes and do those to/with him and then share what gets your engines going for some reciprocity from him. But if there is no communication - and action based on that communication - going on, it will be like trying to get a dead battery to start the car - nada.

The suggestions made are great but often specific to the person(s) suggesting them. For instance, the massage gets my wife going, particularly her feet, and the soft, light touch can make her climb the wall or, preferably, me. We also use tickling and light spanking. If I'm being thick as a two by four as guys often are, she may even suggest, "I think I need a spanking" or "It's been a long time since you tickled me." 

But that is us. The same may not work in the least for others. Mostly, I think, it is being attentive to one another, discovering what really gets the other person turned on, and doing some of that from time to time in a spirit of give and take.

Oh, and our 1 year old gets a big kick out of seeing us kiss. We try to do that often both to give him amusement (as well as ourselves) but mostly to provide him with his parents showing affection for one another.


----------



## Gob Bluth (Jul 12, 2010)

Maneo said:


> I think this is about right. It is hard to get a partner who doesn't seem to get it or is stuck in a rut or otherwise unable/unwilling to change things up to try something new.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If my wife ever said "It's been a long time since you tickled me" - I'm not sure we'd even make it up the stairs....


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

How about wearing silk boxers while sporting a nice erection...does that count?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> I think A07 was referring to ways her H might initiate sex that would possible turn her on and be less predictable, methodical...and thus boring.
> 
> Candle, music and dance...honestly if a man waits until you're in bed before he lets you know he wants sex... It's a bit late. He should be letting you know through out the day he wants your body *AND MIND*


:iagree:


----------



## jacko jack (Feb 19, 2015)

Good afternoon
For all that I have done before and failed, no sex for 8 years since marriage, my wife's name is Sheila, so I am going to try "Brace yourself Sheila", without the trip to Australia.

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

A07, and possibly others reading this, think about making your bedroom look like a love nest. 

You want candles, buy them and place them on dressers etc. keep matches right there.

Buy satin sheets, make the fabric in your bedroom LOOK sensual and feel sensual.

Keep Pc speakers in your bedroom to hook up electronics so music is at hand easily.

Get some subtle nude artwork for the bedroom. Or some other abstract art that calls to the erotic sexual side... Elvis on velvet has to go!

Your bedroom should look romantic, sexy, erotic...setting the scene for the action taking place.


----------



## doobie (Apr 15, 2014)

Gob Bluth said:


> Thanks for the additional information. I was mostly curious if you were more playful or intentional in your tickling. My wife likes the light touch and I prefer it a little harder. So sometimes are wires get crossed but it is all good.
> 
> If your husband is more into pain, *do you incorporate any tying up in your play*?


That really made me smile  - we don't play! We've had sex five times in the last twelve months and his idea of foreplay is grabbing my crotch (the last time he did it was totally out of the blue and we hadn't had sex for six months). What I mean by pain is that the foreplay bit involves him fingering me quite hard (which is a turn off and dries me up) for about 5 minutes at the most - he then forces his d**k into my dry vag and bangs me hard (it hurts, so there's no feelings of pleasure for me) while forcing my legs up past my ears. This means that I'm stuck in an uncomfortable position that hurts the backs of my knees, if I try to bend my knees to wrap my legs around him, he forces them back up so that I'm in a really deep forward bend (but on my back on the bed). I think he gets turned on by listening to me whimper with the pain. I'm tiny and his weight is quite hard to take. He then just bangs away at my dry ***** until he comes and that's it - game over. During all this it's very rare for him to kiss me and if he does give any attention at all to my breast, he just grabs one really hard and squeezes of twists it (again, this hurts). Once I have saved enough cash for a couple of months rent and the agency fee, I'm outta here and I've already decided that if he does initiate sex again I will turn it down - it just does nothing for me except to leave me feeling sore for several days.


----------



## Gob Bluth (Jul 12, 2010)

doobie said:


> That really made me smile  - we don't play! We've had sex five times in the last twelve months and his idea of foreplay is grabbing my crotch (the last time he did it was totally out of the blue and we hadn't had sex for six months). What I mean by pain is that the foreplay bit involves him fingering me quite hard (which is a turn off and dries me up) for about 5 minutes at the most - he then forces his d**k into my dry vag and bangs me hard (it hurts, so there's no feelings of pleasure for me) while forcing my legs up past my ears. This means that I'm stuck in an uncomfortable position that hurts the backs of my knees, if I try to bend my knees to wrap my legs around him, he forces them back up so that I'm in a really deep forward bend (but on my back on the bed). I think he gets turned on by listening to me whimper with the pain. I'm tiny and his weight is quite hard to take. He then just bangs away at my dry ***** until he comes and that's it - game over. During all this it's very rare for him to kiss me and if he does give any attention at all to my breast, he just grabs one really hard and squeezes of twists it (again, this hurts). Once I have saved enough cash for a couple of months rent and the agency fee, I'm outta here and I've already decided that if he does initiate sex again I will turn it down - it just does nothing for me except to leave me feeling sore for several days.



I am very sorry to hear about your troubles and wish you the best. When you mentioned that you used some tickling in your foreplay/initiation - I assumed it was playful.

Good luck and I hope it gets better for you-


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

intheory said:


> Anon07,
> 
> When you get some suggestions you like; are you comfortable telling your H to do those things; or would that feel strange?
> 
> ...


Well, it was a complete fail last night.  

We talked a few nights ago about how I don't feel desired or wanted, and he assured me that was not how he felt. He said he loves me, is attracted to me, and definitely wants me... although his actions say otherwise. Well, last night he meekly initiates sex, but wants me to do most of the work. He wants me to go get the condom and me to start things off. I was annoyed from how we just talked about me not feeling desired or having passion, and he says "then we won't have sex". He'd rather not have sex at all than put in some more effort! His excuse was that "he's tired", which is a common issue. So, that was it, no sex and he went off to bed. 

I know my husband is stressed out with his whole work situation, but there are many times when I feel like I am just hanging on in our marriage. He's so lost in his own mind with his problems, that I feel like I'm on the back burner. He said I was being selfish last night for not thinking about how he feels and what he's going through. I just don't know where to go from here. My self-esteem is dropping fast, as I feel more and more undesirable to my own husband, even though I get noticed by other men. 



Anon Pink said:


> A07, and possibly others reading this, think about making your bedroom look like a love nest.
> 
> You want candles, buy them and place them on dressers etc. keep matches right there.
> 
> ...


We live in a very small 2 bedroom condo, so sex doesn't normally take place in the bedroom, but more often in the living room(farther away from our son's room - bedrooms are next to each other). For now that seems to work for us, but we'll have to switch things up as our son gets older.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Right A07, you gotta do what you gotta do when you're just starting out and have babies to deal with. Just tuck it away for the future.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

intheory said:


> *I'm guessing that there are enough good times in bed to keep you hanging on. Hope it gets better, Anon07*


Our men are very similar, intheory. 

The "I'm tired" thing really bothers me because I tend to always get less sleep than him. When our son was a newborn, I'd be up throughout the night every 3 to 4 hours or so and still want sex the next day. I was very tired, but never used it as an excuse. He works less then 40 hours a week and does little chores/childcare, but he's "too tired". It's really made me feel ugly/undesirable. 

We had a really bad fight last night and just couldn't see things eye to eye. My parents are coming over tonight to watch our son so we can have a date night, but honestly I kind of feel nothing toward my husband right now. He sat there watching me cry last night on the couch and did nothing to comfort me until later on when we went to bed. He said it was because he wanted me to know he comforted me because he wanted to and not because he 'had' to.  Weird thought process to me, but it made sense to him. 

He is a great dad and our son adores him. He's a hard worker and respectful, but his work situation really sucks right now. I just have this horrible fear that our issue is not a temporary thing. That even when he gets a different job away from his manager's illegal activity, that we'll still have problems.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> ...
> 
> Keep Pc speakers in your bedroom to hook up electronics so music is at hand easily.
> 
> ...


I'd suggest one (or a couple) of these...

PLAY:1 | Sonos


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> I'd suggest one (or a couple) of these...
> 
> PLAY:1 | Sonos


Thanks. Those look great, but we don't have the budget right now. I'll keep the idea though for later.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> I'd suggest one (or a couple) of these...
> 
> PLAY:1 | Sonos


I just downloaded the Sonos control software, went into my Amazon Music library, and started playing "our song" on the Play:1 in the kitchen...

From the office.

:smthumbup:


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

LOL! 

Let's see:

Candles? Check - I bought those and have them spread around

Satin sheets? Check - I bought those and they are quite nice

Music? No check, guess I could attend to that. 

What about the pile of discarded clothes on her side of the bed? :scratchhead:




Anon Pink said:


> A07, and possibly others reading this, think about making your bedroom look like a love nest.
> 
> You want candles, buy them and place them on dressers etc. keep matches right there.
> 
> ...


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> I just downloaded the Sonos control software, went into my Amazon Music library, and started playing "our song" on the Play:1 in the kitchen...
> 
> From the office.
> 
> :smthumbup:


Well damn. She was walking the puppy and didn't hear it. Gesture wasted.

@#$%!!!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Anonymous07 said:


> Thanks. Those look great, but we don't have the budget right now. I'll keep the idea though for later.


You're welcome!

They're very nice. I gave one of the Play:1 speakers to Mrs. Gus for Christmas, and she just loves it.

They are a bit pricey, but they put out pretty good sound. You can also use the software to pull in music from tons of different sources (Amazon Music, Google Play Music, iHeartRadio, Pandora, SiriusXM, Spotify, Audible, and many more).


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

I guess I'm not very imaginative. When I was a young man, taking a girl on a roller coaster or to a haunted house or a scary movie or something else that got the adrenalin flowing always seemed to make them amorous for some strange reason. :scratchhead:

As a married man, libations, massages and romantic themes seemed to work better.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

ocotillo said:


> I guess I'm not very imaginative. When I was a young man, taking a girl on a roller coaster or to a haunted house or a scary movie or something else that got the adrenalin flowing always seemed to make them amorous for some strange reason. :scratchhead:
> 
> As a married man, libations, massages and romantic themes seemed to work better.


It's not strange. When you go through something scary/traumatic/etc together with someone it helps to bond you. You both "survived" the event and your body releases certain chemicals(I'll leave out the medical terms) in the brain, bonding you. It's a good way to strengthen a relationship, by enduring something together that gets your heart rate up.

Romantic themes would be nice. 

My husband came home from work and hugged me from behind. It felt great, and he hadn't done that for several months. If only our toddler was napping, but he was running wild instead. darn.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

OK. Read her the bible, anything doesn't matter, talk dirty to her, let her see me naked , especially my penis, especially when partially or fully aroused, tell her she needs a spanking, start molesting her, simulate rough sex/brutalization/taking her by force/lifting her fully off the floor while clothed,(I then leave her alone and she attacks me, makes her very horny), we have never made it through a massage without a happy ending.

Yes we are weird.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FatherofTwo (Dec 6, 2014)

My " go to move " which has yet to fail is take her our shopping at either Nordstrom's or Bergdrof Goodman !?!? 

It's our win - win situation !!


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

One of my favorite ways that my wife initiates sex is as follows:

*Wife Text: *R U home yet?
*My Text:* Yes love.
*Wife Text:* Yay!!!
*My Text:* Lol, why so excited?
*Wife Text:* I want to feel your **** in my mouth and I wondered if you would be home late and I'm sleep by then
*My Text:* Well I can accommodate that.
Wife Text: Somehow I knew you would

That's so hot to me. I think most men would be crazy excited to have a woman initiate like that.

P.S. The above exchange is a direct quote convo.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

intheory said:


> Anon07,
> 
> Now that would be very weird and stressful.
> 
> ...


I should mention that what I mean by illegal activity is how his manager treats him. She won't let him move up at work or transfer to another branch/department, gave him a poor performance review when we have proof otherwise(#1 in sales, perfect surveys, etc), and has retaliated against him since he went to HR. We can technically go the legal route to do something about it, but feel like it would do more harm than good, so we're sticking it out until something changes(new job). It has been a big mess and now has been going on for over a year.  Hoping he can find a new job soon, but it's been tough. 

The whole situation sucks, and worse is that my husband handles it all very poorly. He does not handle stress well at all. It's taken a toll on our marriage.


----------



## SpunkySpunky (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm a pro at initiating...but the success rate is low haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

anonmd said:


> LOL!
> 
> Let's see:
> 
> ...


LOL, piles of clothing can be sexy. Particularly when said clothing had just been torn off.

Otherwise, get an empty laundry basket, shove them all in the basket and now you have a cleaned off bed.


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> LOL, piles of clothing can be sexy. Particularly when said clothing had just been torn off.
> 
> Otherwise, get an empty laundry basket, shove them all in the basket and now you have a cleaned off bed.


Well, it's never actually on the bed unless I've put it there to vacuum under it


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

SpunkySpunky said:


> I'm a pro at initiating...but the success rate is low haha.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Me, too. 

I'm hoping my husband can step up in that area now.


----------



## antechomai (Oct 4, 2013)

My wife told me to go take my Viagra.
(It is tempting to get some, but not needed...Yet)


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> I've been thinking about ways for a man to initiate sex that are sexy
> 
> 1. Candles, music and dancing. In the bedroom before bed. Put her in a dip and slowly lick and kiss her neck. Yummmm!
> 
> ...


Fun stuff girl! Good advice. &#55357;&#56842;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

